# DX code for tubal patency



## gina410 (Jun 1, 2009)

need help...we want to order an HSG to test tubal patency after methtrexate use for an tubal pregnancy.  We are having a disagreement on what code to use.  Some want to use the tubal pregnancy code (633.10) while others believe that we should not be using that code since it has been 2 months and she is no longer pregnant due to the methotrexate injection. However, we can not find a code for just tubal patency.  Any help would greatly be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 1, 2009)

V67.59 (?)


----------



## Scottie (Jun 1, 2009)

*tubal patency*

I have a question. Was the drug given to patient as a Therapeutic use. If so then could you use the 633.10 for the tubal pregancy and then use a E-code for the drug.


----------

